# etc/init.d/net.eth0 gone after update [solved]

## cst

after an update my networking stopped working:( there is no net.eth0 anymore. I emerged baselayout and openrc and none gives it, can someone tell me how to get it? or how to deal with this problem

----------

## zaai

Yeah, hate it when that happens. 

To create net.eth0 create a softlink from net.eth0 to net.lo:

As root:

```

 cd /etc/init.d

 ln -s net.lo net.eth0

```

----------

## cst

thx that worked but there is another problem despite of this: while booting i get "caching service dependencies" after each service and its really anoying and takes time:( any solution?

----------

## zaai

Caching service dependencies is done when one of the files in /etc/conf.d or /etc/init.d has a timestamp newer than the cache file. Normally happens once after installing a package that modifies init.d or conf.d.

If it persistently keeps caching service dependencies on boot then two possible causes are: 

1. your hardware clock is set in the past

To fix this. Make sure your time is correct and run as root:

```
hwclock --systohc
```

2. one of the files in /etc/conf.d/ or /etc/init.d/ is set in the future.

Easiest fix for 2) is (as root):

```
touch /etc/conf.d/*

touch /etc/init.d/*

```

----------

## cst

thx a lot! did the trick

----------

## zaai

 *cst wrote:*   

> thx a lot! did the trick

 

Great,

Can you put [Solved] behind the topic title please? That way others know its a solved issue.

----------

## cst

Yes, this time i forgot to do it:)

----------

## doubledr

Today I did an update too. The net.eth0 was disappeared too and I followed the command in this thread to create it. It worked. However, I used command "rc-update add net.eth0 default" to add eth0 to default run level. And when I rebooted my computer, the net.eth0 script didn't get executed! I had to login as root and start the service manually. What happens here?! I saw one line in the boot screen "device initiated services: net.eth0 udev-postmount", it is related?

EDIT: lol, I fixed it now. Actually I shouldn't run the command "rc-update add net.eth0 default"

----------

